
Ask HN: Where/How did you meet your non technical cofounder - swtf
If you&#x27;re a CTO or an engineer who found a business partner. How did you find them or how did they find you ?
======
finid
My co-founder found me, via the local local tech Meetup scene where I
participate actively in.

Attending local tech Meetup events is a great way to network and meet others
with similar interests.

If you interested, it also pays to make postulates, positive affirmations for
life to send you the right co-founder.

People use such methods to find the right personal relationships, but it works
just as well in the business realm.

~~~
swtf
I'd love to meet some business savvy founders interested in a technical
cofounder. Was that in the bay area?

~~~
finid
Nope. Texas.

I'm very versatile, so if you're looking for somebody to work with, we can
talk. I have my hands in a number of things in the very early stages right
now, but me good at multi-tasking.

~~~
swtf
Well how should we exchange information then :)

~~~
finid
liniverse.com@f-decima

Reverse and email me at that address.

------
ParameterOne
I'm a non-technical founder and I came here to find a partner. I also went to
meetups, talked to people in google groups. I've asked all kinds of people
even contractors on Upwork.com. I'm still looking.

~~~
swtf
Maybe we should chat? I'd be interested in hearing about your ideas.

